# Amazon question



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm currently living in Canada, I just ordered four culinary books in a hurry from Amazon and couldn't figure out if I could link to amazon.ca (canadian amazon) to benefit this site.

Is there a way I can order from the canadian amazon.ca and still do it with a commission for this site?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If you are from Canada and wish to support ChefTalk please use the following link:

Go To Amazon Canada Now


----------

